# Tartan 3400



## stm (Jan 25, 2001)

I have made what appears to be a successful bid on a almost new tartan 3400. Given all the debate about build quality about these newer Tartan models, does anyone have any evidence why I should not proceed with this purchase? The boat is perfect, for me, sailing mostly the Chesapeake, single handed. I owned a Tartan 37 before and found it to be very well built and designed well. Any comment would be appreciated before I proceed with survey and writing a rather large check.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

There has been some discussion here on Sailnet about the later tartans with delamination issues and Yanmar saildrive problems.

Go to the search bar and look for those threads....

I think they are nice boats, look OK.


----------



## stm (Jan 25, 2001)

*tartan 3400*

I have been following the threads. I know the issues mentioned by the two unhappy Tartan customers which purchased 3700 models. I also know of the Yanmar saildrive issues. I am looking for any thing new responses that might or should be considered. Thanks


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

stm

You will be very happy with the tartan...great boat all around! Sound and sails well, a very capable bay boat and beyond

enjoy, but definitely do the surveys

dave


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

stm said:


> I have made what appears to be a successful bid on a almost new tartan 3400. Given all the debate about build quality about these newer Tartan models, does anyone have any evidence why I should not proceed with this purchase? The boat is perfect, for me, sailing mostly the Chesapeake, single handed. I owned a Tartan 37 before and found it to be very well built and designed well. Any comment would be appreciated before I proceed with survey and writing a rather large check.


Are you buying the beautiful Light blueish 3400 in Deltaville? My wife and I were walking the docks at our marina and stopped to take a longing look at that boat yesterday.

If thats the one, I'm sure you'll be the envy of your marina -- Its a beautiful boat. Good Luck.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A fellow club member here found that the keel on his Tartan 372 was not on straight fore & aft. He apparently had to have it re-aligned so he wasn't faster on one tack than the other. Still not fast enough to catch us, though. The 3400 seems like a capable cruiser. Be sure to be there to go over the boat with the surveyor, and ask questions. I find it a good way to learn things that will either be very helpful with this boat, or another one, and which may not turn up in a surveyor's written report. (The way he sniffs with disapproval at a poorly aligned engine belt tells you to be alert to other engine issues, for example. Where he puts his moisture meter shows you the spots you might want to keep an eye on later.) Good luck!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Get the survey before you write the really big check...  Is yours one of the epoxy hulls?


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Sd, I think all the new '00' series Tartans are epoxy and corecell.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Max-on...the NEW ones are epoxy but the original "oo"s in the early part of this decade were not. See the tartan thread for dates on when each model got the change-over.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Cam, that is what I meant by 'new', I should know to be more specific in my drafting!


----------



## monteh (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck on your bid. Did they accept your bid? I've had my 3400 for two years now and love the boat. If the clock was turned back and I had to do over again I definitely would. She's an ageless design with great build quality and great sailing chacteristics.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

monteh said:


> Good luck on your bid. Did they accept your bid? I've had my 3400 for two years now and love the boat. If the clock was turned back and I had to do over again I definitely would. She's an ageless design with great build quality and great sailing chacteristics.


Any Info ?????


----------



## monteh (Jan 5, 2008)

No, haven't heard back. He must be busy sailing.


----------



## stm (Jan 25, 2001)

Sorry for the delay in info on my bid. The broker was trying to get an answer from the owner. He indicated that the owner was seriously considering my 20% off listing bid. In the end he did not take it. Just found out today. Broker also required a 10% deposit just to make the bid which seems kind of annoying. Does the rest of the group usually have to sign a contract and right a check just to but a bid in? I would expect to write the check to hold the bid, but not just to offer.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

STM...that is normal procedure and generally the broker holds it in escrow. Did the owner counter-offer?


----------



## stm (Jan 25, 2001)

No. But I told the broker that I bid the top end of my budget. I believe in establishing how much you want to spent and sticking to it. The Tartan listed was 20% over, but I figured if the owner was anxious, the deal would happen. The broker said he was anxious. My deal would be cash. So it did not happen. There are lots of boats out there. It's alittle thin pickings right now, at least for what I'm looking for. But I'm patient and I will find something that will suit me. Thanks to the forum for all the fine thoughts.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

STM-

Wait a month, if they're still on the market, you might be able to buy it for cash then.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

STM..........Hang in there.....If it's the light blue boat in Deltaville Va., the guy is going to eat it! Lets face it, take a look at the economy, and if someone came along with CASH....it woud be time to sell. This is a beautiful boat, but there are a-lot of options that are considered not to add a-lot of re-sale value. Good sticking to your top end offer.....This boat will be there next summer as well and will already be ANOTHER model year old!!!


----------



## dgdennison (Dec 6, 2013)

I am looking at a 2006 tartan 3400, I am wondering if there has been any trouble with the 3400 hulls? Are there any 3400 owners that have any information? I am hoping to be able to make a decision about the boat shortly.
Thanks,
DD


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

dgdennison said:


> I am looking at a 2006 tartan 3400, I am wondering if there has been any trouble with the 3400 hulls? Are there any 3400 owners that have any information? I am hoping to be able to make a decision about the boat shortly.
> Thanks,
> DD


Well there was some issues with a few hulls cracking and delaminating. Not sure if it is still taboo to speak of that here? Not sure if it was just a few boats, or a bigger issue. More than anything what bothered me was the way the company did not seem to stand behind there warranty, and the financial shenanigans of the company being bought and sold between the same owners to avoid legal responsibilities of finances including warranties. As long as you are not expecting there to be any warranty coverage (not sure how long it is anyway) and you get a very through survey then I would have no issue buying one. Just don't expect there to be support from the company. I would not buy new though as I would expect warranty service on a new boat. They seem to be very nice boats.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure how the new ownership of Tartan has handled the old warranty issues, so I would leave off judgement about that until later. Steve Malbassa (new owner) seemed like a stand-up guy when I met him but I did not have the courage to bring up a potentially sore subject. 
When Tartan first switched to the epoxy construction they experienced some issues with the learning curve, but I don't know the number of affected hulls but I recall it was around '00-'01...........Hope the lawyers don't come knocking!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

You need to get yourself one of those bulletproof 70's Tartan's.

I happened to know an amazing example of one for sale.


----------

